# Compilación colapsada

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Ahora tengo otro problema con esta máquina que me deja perplejo.

Placa:	ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X (BIOS P5.40)

C.P.U.:	AMD Ryzen 7 2700X

Memos:	2 Crucial DDR4-2400 (CT8G4DFS824A)

Gráfica: Asus Radeon R7 250X (SI CAPE VERDE HD7770)

Monitor: Samsung curvado 1920x1080 pixels

WiFi:	Intel Wireless AC8260

Problema:

Instalando Gentoo ... en la fase primaria de compilación se colapsa en el primer comando:

emerge -a --update --deep --newuse @world

Especificamente en el 215 - llvm 7.1.0 (profile 6 - desktop-gnome)

La máquina se queda congelada, sin posibilidad de maniobra alguna, sólo admite Reset.

Comentario:

La fuente usada es el último archivo(s) liberado(s) install-amd64-minimal-20190707T214502Z.iso

y el stage3-amd64-20190707T214502Z.tar.xz

En esta máquina instalé Gentoo anteriormente sin mayores problemas, incluso con una gráfica Nvidia Geforce GT740 que, por cierto, también falla con el mismo problema.

El hardware funciona perfectamente, no habiéndose detectado problema alguno con Windows 10, ni con Debian 10 Buster, ni con openSUSE, ni tampoco con Linux Lite, éstas distros se instalaron correctamente incluso a través de la inalámbrica.

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios.

----------

## bontakun

Hola Luciernaga,

tuve problemas similares pero no recuerdo particularmente el paquete, en la compilación el uso de memoria ram (8GB en mi caso) superaba el disponible y al no tener configurada swap el equipo se colgaba completo.

 - una recomendación es bajar el número de hilos de compilación ya que esto consume menos ram.

 - subir la cantidad de memoria, con 16GB no he vuelto a tener el problema, aunque personalmente me parece desproporcionado invertir esa cantidad de recursos en un proceso tan básico para gentoo, yo lo hice por motivos de trabajo.

Saludos

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola bontakun

No parece ser esa la solución al problema, puesto que ya tiene los 16GB de RAM instalados (Memos: 2 módulos Crucial DDR4-2400 (CT8G4DFS824A)).

Por otra parte habitualmente diseño las particiones de intercambio (swap) con el mismo volumen que la RAM instalada, no obstante voy a tener en cuenta tu opinión por si fuera éste la solución.

En este caso el particionado es el siguiente mediante la utilidad parted:

mkpart primary 1 3                   (2 MB bios_grub)

mkpart primary 3 1027              (1 GB boot)

mkpart primary 1027 17411       (16 GB swap)

mkpart primary 17411 148483    (128 GB rootfs)

En las otras máquinas que tengo en la red local éste diseño no me causa ningún problema.

Saludetes   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bontakun

Hola Luciernaga, lo único que me queda por recomendar (pero es poco probable que cumpla), compilar el paquete separadamente con menos hilos de ejecución.

También siempre está la posibilidad de que haya algún bug en el paquete y se deba esperar una actualización, o que tengas sectores de la ram defectuosos que produzcan el cuelgue del sistema, obviamente son casos aislados pero que cuando aparecen te dejan patas para arriba.

En cualquier caso, si encuentras la solución te pido que la indiques, ya que de vez en cuando me pasa xD

Saludos

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola bontakun

Sí, tengo novedades, pero es bastante largo de comentar y quiero hacerlo con pruebas, de modo que demoraré un poco ....

Valga que reduciendo los hilos de compilación (de MAKEOPTS="-j17" a MAKEOPTS="-j9" en el make.conf estoy progresando. Téngase en cuenta que mi Ryzen 7 2700X tiene 8 cores.

Hasta pronto.

----------

## pelelademadera

mi experiencia personal  es que 17 hilos y 16gb de ram es poco... yo tuve problemas similares en mi ex 5960x y en mi actual 7820x, 32gb de ram sin swap y problema solucionado para mi, pero mas economico es los 16 y 16 de swap que tambien solucionaron mi problema, no era llvm, ya que usaba nvidia, pero muy probablemente sea ram

----------

## Luciernaga

Holas a todos:

Efectivamente, no se puede confundir la "velocidad" con el "tocino" (refranero español)

Cierto que la variable MAKEOPTS= en el make.conf -activa- un máximo de hilos de compilacion. No es menos cierto que el manual de Gentoo promueve ciertas tácticas para generar más velocidad al sistema, tales como la activación de cachés (CCACHE_SIZE="2G"), áreas de intercambio o incluso a través de distcc en una red.

Todo ello implica tener ciertos conocimientos avanzados de Gentoo para poder configurar el sistema.

A medida que el hardware avanza en velocidad, o lo que es lo mismo tener propiedades más rápidas, los usuarios estamos obligados a modificar el modus operandi, hasta el momento no tuve problemas para, habitualmente, establecer un diseño de instalación de Gento como mostrado antes, pero las novedosas configuraciones para eludir 'hackers' fisgoneando, obligan a modificar configuraciones que, a la postre, causan/provocan complicaciones.

Observen lo siguiente:

Disk /dev/ram0: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram1: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram2: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram3: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram4: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram5: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram6: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram7: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram8: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram9: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram10: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram11: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram12: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram13: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram14: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/ram15: 8 MiB, 8388608 bytes, 16384 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

......

Con 16GB de RAM el CD minimal de Gentoo me creó 16 discos virtuales en la RAM con un volumen total de 128MB en RAM, más los 16GB de swap establecidos no han sido suficientes para compilar una instalación normal de Gentoo, lo cual (posteriormente, una vez instalado Gentoo) me ha obligado a establecer un nuevo volumen de swap de otros 16GB al compilar el escritorio Gnome que, al parecer, ahora funciona sin problemas.

Particionado actual: http://www.imagebam.com/image/ec94be1274532924

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/df/10/9f/ec94be1274532924.jpg[/IMG]

Bien, otro problema surgido ha sido poder configurar la gráfica (Asus Radeon R7 250X (SI CAPE VERDE HD7770)) apropiadamente; puesto que el controlador genérico xf86-video-ati no 'furula' con este dispositivo y el controlador amdgpu tampoco, lo cual me ha obligado a cambiar la gráfica ATI por una Nvidia GeForce GT740 con el controlador nouveau que si funciona correctamente con Linux.

Foto: http://www.imagebam.com/image/c30a171274533304

[IMG]http://thumbs2.imagebam.com/84/ab/6e/c30a171274533304.jpg[/IMG]

Otro tema pendiente es la configuración del dispoisitivo inalámbrico Intel Wireless AC-8260 con Gentoo que me trae de cabeza, mientras que con Debian 10 Buster/Linux Lite/PClinuxOS/FreeBSD y otros no tengo problemas con ello.

Volviendo al tema de las compilaciones en paralelo me pregunto:

¿Porqué la distro rusa Calculate basada en Gentoo no tiene ese problema?

Es más, si bien en el fondo es más complicado de instalar por su diseño nativo, en cambio es más eficaz y rápida una vez la instalación es completada.

Hasta la próxima, saludetes   :Smile: 

----------

